# Combining camera feeds on one coax?



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I would call ADI tech support.. they have new stuff on the market every month.


These guys are also good... based here on LI 

http://www.specotech.com/


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

what's the application, what's the distances ?

other than what you already know about, have you seen this ?
http://www.techcctv.com/wireless268.html

(have not used it, looks interesting tho)


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

wildleg said:


> what's the application, what's the distances ?
> 
> other than what you already know about, have you seen this ?
> http://www.techcctv.com/wireless268.html
> ...


Nope. That uses a single *4 pair* cable. No dice.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

this is the link I meant to post
http://www.automatedhome.co.uk/New-Products/4-Channel-CCTV-Video-Data-Power-Combiner-Hub.html

http://www.vigitron.com/pdf/Vigitron_Brochure_English_2009.pdf

http://www.prosecuritys.com/vi1004.html

after looking at the specs I don't know how good that solution is anyway (I'm guessing there's goiing to be a little signal degradation). I agree, though, that someone must make a small (4 or 8 channel) multiplexer (encoder/decoder), but I didn't find anything ?


----------



## Big City Electrician (Jul 5, 2010)

If they were IP cameras it might be possible to use the coax segment as an ethernet network by using media converters....


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Anybody got any links to recommended gadgets to combine two or three camera feeds on one coax, then split them back apart at the switcher or DVR? I know I could go the whole modulator and demodulator route, at some expense, and have it work fine, but it just seems like someone probably makes a slick black box to do this by now.


Splitmux SVDVI-2 (google that) offers a splitter/processor that allows you to simultaneously monitor or display video inputs from 4 different sources. It will then ouput in several different formats.

Not sure it will save you any cash though, since it comes with a 3,000 dollar price tag.

http://www.networktechinc.com/dual-splitter.html


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

I have looked at the other posts and I don't see that any of the solutions are for what you asked with 1 exception. 

What it appears to me that you need is IP cameras or sip, with a coax bridge like this one. price is around 200$ for a pair 
As I understand it, you can keep using the coax for cable while using it for the network. you would have to connect a switch or router at either end for connecting more than 1 camera through the coax. 

The bandwidth over the coax is above 850MHZ while cable tv is below 850mhz this allows you to keep your cable tv working while networking at up to 200MB speeds.


----------



## rbj (Oct 23, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Anybody got any links to recommended gadgets to combine two or three camera feeds on one coax, then split them back apart at the switcher or DVR? I know I could go the whole modulator and demodulator route, at some expense, and have it work fine, but it just seems like someone probably makes a slick black box to do this by now.


Marc, Depending on deep pockets, I think the Belden Banana cable could minimize connector loss with straight point-to-point RG6/U cabling. Usually a central distribution box would work along with peeling out the conductor lengths as they reach each unit. Google up Belden Banana cable and check it out. 

No alien XT between the cables up to 850 mhz. I think. Also look at Belden's new 10GX modular cord (10 Gbit) along with the new Matrix IDC 90deg contact 8 pin modular data 625 Mhz connectivity that cancels out 15db under 100M. This is exciting stuff for future copper speeds close to CAT-7.


----------

